# Which one?



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am looking at these three boer girls and wondering which one do you think is better?

The first one is a 4 yr old doe that has one doe kid at foot (gave birth to twins but they have bottle fed the boy to retain him)








This is her kid








The next one is a 2 yr old that is in kid








The last is a 16 month old that is not bred


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I would choose the 2 doe. She has a straighter top line than the other does. She look healthier then the other doe. She is the so you would be paying for 2-4 animals inset of 1. I like her better than the 1 doe because I like the rougher, wider, l not the "new"does that judges are starting to like. If you are going to show, I would pick the oldest doe because she has a very long neck and other thinks that make the new show doe. However I think the 2 doe would do pretty well in a 4-H show. Hope I helped. Good luck


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

When you say 2 doe, do you mean the 2 yr old? Just want to make sure. She is the one I liked. I won't be showing them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I definitely like the 2 year old the most too.  She's got the best top and love the head and massiveness to her. The first one could be a nice doe with weight on. The youngest is ok too. I don't like her top in that picture though.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Really like the 2 yr old. Wish I could get her! hlala:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the one in kid, 3rd picture.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

2yr old is the better looking doe. Straighter topline, thicker bones, more classic head, deeper body, and she has good muscle mass.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Bree_6293 said:


> When you say 2 doe, do you mean the 2 yr old? Just want to make sure. She is the one I liked. I won't be showing them.


Yes I was talking about doe


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...that two year old looks like the best! :thumb:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My vote is for the 2yr old also


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is the buck that the 2 yr old is in kid to


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is pictures of him at 16months


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Very cool buck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2 year old for sure, she is put together better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , i must be learning something :wahoo: I picked the two year old before looking at ya'lls picks :grin: I feel so good about myself right now :snowbounce::snowbounce::snowbounce:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good job Laura:clap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

margaret said:


> Good job Laura:clap:


Thanks ! I was so happy after that , lolol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So, we decided that sweetie (the two yr old that you all preferred off the pictures) was definitely the nicest doe we went and viewed them all and she has the kindest nature and is just beautiful! So... We brought her home! I just love her already she is our first boer goat and we are thinking of keeping one of her babies if she has a girl. She is very gentle to all our current goats even though she towers over them! She is not high up in the herd order! She has also decided that my four babies (4-6 month olds) belong to her and she spends her days watching them and making sure they don't get into danger! She has never had kids before so I hope this is a good sign! She is due in 5 weeks time so exciting! But now I have to wait for the babies to come I can't wait!! Haha


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

hlala:She's beautiful! Wow!  Very nice girl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! She sure is a pretty girl , good luck with her 
Keep us posted on her , waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She has had her little kid  he is just adorable!















Owned by 14 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

That was a short five weeks, Bree :-D But seems like all went smoothly? What a great addition she seems to be. Happy for your herd!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations, pretty mama and a cute little baby bug, too!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I think he was a little early but not 5 weeks early! The lady may have gotten her dates wrong! 


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

All went smoothly! She didn't even follow the doe code! He is growing perfectly and is very healthy and she is an amazing mom! 


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------

